# Big red spot on Tembo's belly



## battag21 (Aug 15, 2012)

This morning I noticed a red spot on my baby's belly, next to his right front leg. It looks kind of like a really big pimple. It doesn't seem to be hurting him and I don't know how long it's been there because it had been a few days since I had seen his underside. Does anyone know what this might be? If it doesn't clear up by Monday I will take him to the vet. Thank you!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I think someone posted about something similar a while back and another person mentioned that boys have nipples too. Do you think that might be what it is?

Has he been outside? Maybe it's a bug bite?


----------



## battag21 (Aug 15, 2012)

He didn't have it when I first got him, so I doubt it's a nipple. It could be a bug bite, that's a good thought. I took a picture (after much struggle!) if that helps.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks a bit like a spider bite to me, but I'm not 100% sure. I would think it would hurt if it were that though. Definitely keep an eye on it, at least, and see if you get some more answers soon.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

It's hard to tell from the photo, but it looks kind of scabby in the middle area where the red is darker, although it doesn't look like there's any pus, which is a good thing. If it starts to look infected (pus, inflamed around the edges) you'll want to take him to the vet for a dose of antibiotics. Sometimes they can fight off minor infections on their own, but especially since you don't know the cause of it, antibiotics are a good idea if it goes in that direction. For now you can dab a little bit of neosporin or polysporin (not extra strength) on it and keep an eye on him. Hopefully it clears up on its own. It's not unheard of for hedgehogs to gnaw on themselves if something is bothering them internally, or if there's a sore spot or an injury is itching while healing. It could be a bug bite or something else minor that's gotten aggravated by him messing with it.


----------



## battag21 (Aug 15, 2012)

It is a little scabby and there is no pus. I'll keep an eye on him and try to keep him from biting or scratching at it.


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

I just noticed this on kiwi please let me know what happened with tembo


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Just a heads up, this thread is two years old so it would be best to start your own post so more people will see it and be able to help.


----------

